# Need Work!!!!



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>If you need a part-time deck hand, call me ahead of time and I will try and schedule my roofing work around the trip, Gulf Shores, Orange Beach, Pensacola preferably. I own a roofing company and business has been very slow lately. I have fished my whole life, all types of fishing. I have never actually worked as a deckhand, but I knowhow to tie knots, put bait on, take fish off,wash the boat, clean fish, etc. I am dependable; ifI say I will be there, I will.Here is a picture of myself and my son. Please call if I can be of service, either on the water or anything. I can roof,lay flooring, build decks, etc. I have two dump trailers also available for hire.I am from the old school and believe in working hard and providing quality service. 

Ray (251) 609-7682 










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature><H1 style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; MARGIN: 0px">"Wishin' I was Fishin'"







</H1><P style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; MARGIN: 0px">_May the holes in your net be no larger than the fish in it. ~Irish Blessing_ 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblLastEditedBy>*Edited:* Today @ 3:46:06 PM by Lucky Strike


----------

